
Ask HN: How are VCs doing this times? - ccozan
We just started a company with very good prospects of being investible ( have product(s), have customers, B2B only ).<p>However with the current situation, we do not know what investors are doing, what are they looking for, or simply doing nothing and waiting for better times.<p>What are your experiences? Has any investor pulled the plug in investing? Have they put the process on hold?<p>Thank you for your precious info.
======
greenyoda
There was an article posted earlier today that talked about problems that
startups are currently facing:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22750457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22750457)

A quote from that article:

> _Bill Gurley, an investor at the venture capital firm Benchmark, said that
> over the past 10 years of the start-up boom, investors had taken on more and
> more risk. That has changed, leaving many of the riskiest start-ups exposed.

> “‘Risk on’ happens slowly,” he said. “‘Risk off’ happens overnight.”_

